# Verwaltung - OD



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Nr. 24
Diese beiden Gebäude stehen im Freilandmuseum in Bad Windsheim und
darin ist die Museums-Verwaltung untergebracht. Ein früher Sonntagmorgen
vor 8 Tagen, am "Tag der Kunst". Jeder Besucher mit Malmaterial hat freien
Eintritt und darf malen was ihm Spaß macht. Und "Spaß" gibt es jede Menge.

These two buildings are in the open-air museum in Bad Windsheim and in
the museum's administration is housed. Early Sunday morning 8 days ago,
on the "Day of the Art". Every visitor with painting materials receives free
admission and must paint what he enjoys. And "fun" there are plenty.

Format / Size: 35 x 50 cm
Papier / Paper: Canson fine face 250 gr
Farben / Colors: gemischte Marken/mixed brands
ID = Indoor / OD = Outdoor, plein air

Ernst


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Sounds like real fun Ernst. You picture is fantastic. I love the wood-work on the house. 


Klingt wirklich Spaß Ernst. Sie Bild ist fantastisch. Ich liebe die Holz-Arbeit am Haus.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Wow! Who needs a camera with this kind of skill!? Beautiful!


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Man, your art is inhuman =)


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Another great painting Bro


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Wow, your paintings are fabulous! You know just were to add detail and where to leave it out.


----------

